# Book: The Herbal Medic



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Book: The Herbal Medic

The Herbal Medic&#8230; Practical, clinical herbalism & first aid: For home, remote and post - disaster environments by Sam Coffman

Sam was a Green Beret medic in the 80's. Since 1989 He has been a practicing clinical herbalist. He founded and directs a survival and herbalism school in central Texas called "The Human Path". (www.thehumanpath.org)

I received my pre-order copy in the mail today (not on shelves yet). I've looked at every page, examined content, layout and ease of use. The plant photography is excellent along with the diagrams of easy to build stills for essential oils and alcohol. The "Materia Medica" is based on plant life in the southern plains but the few plants that don't grow here have readily available replacements. The book is more than I hoped it would be.

It's a must own for every prepper.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I'll have to take a look at that one!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Very Cool, Thanks!

I need to look into his classes and make a road trip.
It would be fun for my wife, too.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info. looks like another book I had better get.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

This is an area of medicine I would love to find out more about. Thanks for sharing, I'm going to have to look into this one.


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

I just went to amazon to check this out and it is not available. Bummer it sounds like a good book.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

kilagal said:


> I just went to amazon to check this out and it is not available. Bummer it sounds like a good book.


I bought this book & if I recall correctly, I had to buy it directly from the author's website. It arrived shortly after I ordered it though.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

kilagal said:


> I just went to amazon to check this out and it is not available. Bummer it sounds like a good book.


Kilagal I found out last week there is a guy selling a misprint of the book. I think the 2nd batch that came from the publishers had all the color photos missing. Sam sold that batch to someone at a massive discount. This is what is being sold through amazon, its clearly advertised as Black &White only... IF you already know what all the medicinal plants Sam uses look like... maybe.

otherwise you can buy directly from Sam's website... with all the color photos http://thehumanpath.org/


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Mr. Coffman used to have his own podcast, but now runs it on prepper broadcasting network...if I remember correctly. Worth listening to if you've got any interest in herbal medicine(not all he talks about though).s


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I took his wilderness emergency medicine class a couple of weekends ago... great class, lots of "ditch medicine". He has 100's of youtube vids taken at his school near Austin TX.


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you Cotton.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks for the heads-up, Cotton!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Cotton said:


> Book: The Herbal Medic
> 
> The Herbal Medic&#8230; Practical, clinical herbalism & first aid: For home, remote and post - disaster environments by Sam Coffman
> 
> ...


Cotton linked us to this thread. I looked at the price of this book on Amazon today. The cheapest price there is 94.99. On the website https://squareup.com/store/the-human-path/item/the-herbal-medic-book, the price is 43.99.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Sam is teaching 2 hours from me today and tomorrow... I had other obligations, darn. I really wanted to take this class.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Cotton said:


> Sam is teaching 2 hours from me today and tomorrow... I had other obligations, darn. I really wanted to take this class.


I would love to take these classes. I wonder if any of it s on Youtube? I know that is nothing like attending classes where you get to watch and question and discuss things.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

weedygarden said:


> I would love to take these classes. I wonder if any of it s on Youtube? I know that is nothing like attending classes where you get to watch and question and discuss things.


I've heard there were vids on youtube, haven't searched my self.


----------

